# custom printed labels?



## heavyheavy (Jun 9, 2007)

ok, so i know all the requirements of a label, and i know that my screen printer will remove my manufacturer's tags. i also know they will sew woven tags. but i dont like woven tags. so will they also screen my printed tag? or where would i have to get that done?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: custom printed labelsssss?*

Many printers will. If they'll remove the old label, it's highly likely that's because they print in new labels. But for the correct answer you're asking the wrong people: ask your printer.


----------

